# Windows Mediaplayer Streams aufnehmen?



## Das-Em (6. Januar 2004)

Hola,

kennt jemand ein gutes Programm zum Aufnehmen von Streams aus dem Windows Mediaplayer?

Für Winamp gibt es ja den Streamripper, aber ich suche halt ein Prog für den Mediaplayer....


----------



## Das-Em (9. Januar 2004)

Danke, ich antworte mir mal selber, angeblich soll Messer alles aufnehmen, was über den PC zu hören ist, also auch WinMedia Streams (ist nur Soundkartenabhängig), egal ich probiers mal


----------

